# Count Solo 3



## Salatdressing (23. August 2021)

Abend,

im Internet findet man leider nicht übermäßig viel zu dem aktuellen Solo Count 3. Werde demnächst mal eins Probefahren. Hat jemand das Bike und kann mir dazu was sagen? Von den Specs finde ich es so nicht schlecht, einzig die Wartezeit ist natürlich etwas schwierig.


----------



## Polluxx13 (2. November 2021)

Würde mich auch interessieren, habe gerade eins bestellt, da das Count Solo 3 als Preis Leistungskiller gilt, ist es bei dem 2021er Modell euerer Meinung nach immernoch der Fall?

Ausstattung

RahmenCOUNT SOLO, Aluminium 6061, ab ca. 1,8 kg (XS+S: 27,5" / M+L+XL: 29") Matt Petrol/Neon Orange M-29
Gabel Rock Shox Judy Silver TK, Tapered, Boost, Maxle Stealth, Solo Air, PopLoc Remote, schwarz/matt 29", 100mm, 51mm Offset
Laufräder Sunringlé Düroc 30 Comp, 622x26C, Boost/QR, 29"
Reifen Kenda Booster, Drahtreifen, schwarz 29x2,2
Kurbel Shimano Deore FC-MT511-1, BSA73, 32 Zähne, 175mm
Zahnkranz Shimano Deore CS-M6100-12, 12-fach, 10-51
Schaltwerk Shimano Deore RD-M6100SGS, Shadow +
Kette Shimano Deore CN-M6100, 12-fach
Schalthebel Shimano Deore SL-M6100-IR, I-Spec EV, 12-fach
Bremsen Shimano Deore BL-M4100/BR-MT410, 180/160 mm
LenkerLevel Nine Race, Flatbar, 720 mm, Black-Stealth 31,8mm
GriffeSingle Lock, Standard, schwarz/schwarz Ø22mm
GriffeSingle Lock, Standard, schwarz/schwarz Ø22mm
VorbauLevel Nine Race, 6°, Ø 31,8 mm, Black-Stealth 90mm
SpacerAlu Spacer 20mm schwarz
Sattel Selle Italia X-Base, 280x140 mm, 7x7 mm black
Sattelstütze Level Nine Race, 12 mm Offset, Black-Stealth Ø31,6/400mm
Pedale Pedale sind nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McDreck (2. November 2021)

Polluxx13 schrieb:


> da das Count Solo 3 als Preis Leistungskiller gilt, ist es bei dem 2021er Modell euerer Meinung nach immernoch der Fall?


Das aktuell auf der Webseite dargestellte Count Solo ist seit Jahren unverändert was die Geometrie angeht und dementsprechend altbacken. Als Normalo-MTB zum leichte Touren fahren ist das schon ok, aber mit bisserl Drang zum Trail gibt es interessantere Modelle, wie z.B. das Ghost Nirvana.


----------



## Polluxx13 (2. November 2021)

Da kommt dann wahrscheinlich auch nur das Essential in Frage oder? Die Auswahl ist aber auch stark beschränkt für 29er Räder


----------



## McDreck (2. November 2021)

Polluxx13 schrieb:


> Da kommt dann wahrscheinlich auch nur das Essential in Frage oder? Die Auswahl ist aber auch stark beschränkt für 29er Räder


Du redest jetzt vom Ghost Nirvana? Da gibt es einen eigenen Faden zu. Bin da jetzt nicht so drin, dass ich die Ausstattungsvarianten im Kopf habe.






						Ghost Nirvana Tour
					

Servus zusammen,  Auf der Suche nach einem Allround HT bin ich auf das Nirvana Tour gestossen.  https://www.ghost-bikes.com/bikes/hardtail/bike/nirvana-tour-essential/  Von der Geometrie scheint es recht modern und die Ausstattung, gerade beim Essential Model, scheint dem Preis angemessen.  Ist...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------

